# 'Toine reaches the Finals!



## HonorAndStrength (May 7, 2006)

*'Toine rides Shaq's Coattails to Finals*

come on. Antoine Walker. Employee #8. The Shimmy.

You gotta be happy for 'Toine. His Miami Heat just ousted the Pistons 4-2 and reached the Finals. They are waiting for Mavs/Suns.

As a Long time Celtic fan, you gotta be happy for good ol' Antoine Walker.

They might even win a ring


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*

Yeah and Antoin had a very decent series against the Pistons. He deserves to be in the finals. Congrats.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*

:jump: :jump: 



he was done wrong here...twice...i am very happy for him and his chance at a ring...he definitely deserves it


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*

I would not say he "deserves" a chance at a ring. In fact no one does. You need to earn it. But this has been a good situation for AW. He is not at all looked upon to be "THE Man". He has Shaq and Wade and Pat to keep him in check. And he has been playing pretty decent.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



Causeway said:


> pretty decent.


Story of his life.
:angel:


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*

I hope he gets hit by a bus.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*

The only feelings I have about 'Toine being in the finals, besides amusement: Were I Paul Anthony Pierce, I'm thinkin' I just might demand out of the hub and not feel too bad about it. Straight up...

uke:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



Causeway said:


> I would not say he "deserves" a chance at a ring. In fact no one does. You need to earn it. But this has been a good situation for AW. He is not at all looked upon to be "THE Man". He has Shaq and Wade and Pat to keep him in check. *And he has been playing pretty decent*.




which is what was asked of him...dont you think that him molding his game to fit with shaq and wade...AND stepping it up bigtime in the playoffs at points where they needed him...constitutes him "deserving" a chance at a ring...he has dont everything that was asked of him from being on the bench earlier in the season to starting and playing the second most minutes i believe on the neam next to wade...he has been a complete professional and has done what he needed to do for his team...sure i may be a little biased but i think without him in these playoffs miami would have had a MUCH harder time gettin to the finals....if they ever got there at all


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*

I'm very happy for Antoine & Gary too. I don't think they'll beat either the Mavs or the Suns but I'm happy they got this far.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*

Greatest playoffs ever.

It'll be funny to see 'Toine win it all, becuase then I'll go and search for all the posts that say:

"No team will ever win a championship with Antoine Walker"


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> which is what was asked of him...dont you think that him molding his game to fit with shaq and wade...AND stepping it up bigtime in the playoffs at points where they needed him...*constitutes him "deserving" a chance at a ring*...he has dont everything that was asked of him from being on the bench earlier in the season to starting and playing the second most minutes i believe on the neam next to wade...he has been a complete professional and has done what he needed to do for his team...sure i may be a little biased but i think without him in these playoffs miami would have had a MUCH harder time gettin to the finals....if they ever got there at all


Antoine has done pretty well. And he's done pretty much what was asked of him - because he had no choice. Riley and SHaq were not going to let him do what OBie let him do. But to answer your question - no that does no mean he "deserves" a shot at a ring. Many guys do all that's asked of them and more and don't get a shot. 



aquaitious said:


> It'll be funny to see 'Toine win it all, becuase then I'll go and search for all the posts that say:
> 
> "No team will ever win a championship with Antoine Walker"


I would not say "No team will ever win a championship with Antoine Walker". But 100% I'd say no team _led_ by Walker will ever win a championship.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*

Interesting fact:

Misleading information (edit). However, Antoine is having the best shooting season of his career, both in eFG% and in scoring efficiency.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



Premier said:


> Interesting fact:
> 
> Antoine attempting 2.5 three-point field goals per game. His career high is 2.6. However, Antoine is having the best shooting season of his career, both in eFG% and in scoring efficiency.


Not really shocking at all considering he was playing with Shaq.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*

Antoine Walker doesn't really have that much skill, but I do apperciate the job he has done thus far as a Heatian. JOB is a horrible players-coach BTW. So I don't think you want him back. Just heading yall up so we can continue a great Rivalry down in philly! ^^


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Antoine Walker doesn't really have that much skill, but I do apperciate the job he has done thus far as a Heatian. JOB is a horrible players-coach BTW. So I don't think you want him back. Just heading yall up so we can continue a great Rivalry down in philly! ^^



for someone that doesnt have that much skill...carrer averages of 19-8-4 and 3 all star appearances is pretty good huh??


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> for someone that doesnt have that much skill...carrer averages of 19-8-4 and 3 all star appearances is pretty good huh??


.416 FG%, .329 3P%, 3 topg. 

Hucker.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Reporter: Why do you shoot so many threes?
Walker: Because there's no fours.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



Lanteri said:


> .416 FG%, .329 3P%, 3 topg.
> 
> Hucker.


...and 2 trips to the EFC's...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



aquaitious said:


> ...and 2 trips to the EFC's...


Yipee. The guy's garbage. This should really go in the off-topic section...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*

It is a discussion of basketball.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh oh oh oh, Lant, move it back so you and Prem can have a moving war!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



Premier said:


> It is a discussion of basketball.


Yes, a discussion of a Heat player, therefore, it's off-topic.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



Lanteri said:


> Yes, a discussion of a Heat player, therefore, it's off-topic.


Oh, he's got you there.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



Lanteri said:


> Yes, a discussion of a Heat player, therefore, it's off-topic.




wait...why arent we discussing any celtics players??? o maybe its because the celts seasons will be over every april for the next 5 years


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



Lanteri said:


> .416 FG%, .329 3P%, 3 topg.
> 
> Hucker.





o and allen iversons career percentages are .421 FG% .310 3P% and 3.7 topg...i dont see anyone *****in about that...hes a sure hall of famer


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> o and allen iversons career percentages are .421 FG% .310 3P% and 3.7 topg...i dont see anyone *****in about that...hes a sure hall of famer


Cause Allen Iverson's a guard.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



Lanteri said:


> Cause Allen Iverson's a guard.



nice observation captain obvious but whats your point...tony parker is a guard and he s like 55% from the field last year...


if you break down toines carrer percentages into 2 pt and 3 pt percentages separately they are not as bad as they look...toines career 3pt % is 33%...which is very good...we all know he shot and still shootts many of them...if so many of your shots are factoring in at a 33% clip then its gonna bring your total fg% down dramatically...for his carrer toine is a 45% 2pt fg shooter and a 33% 3pt shooter...those are not bad numbers at all...pretty good if u ask me


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: 'Toine rides Shaq's Coattails to Finals*

I can't beleive 'Toine attempted 8.0 threes per game in 01-02 :biggrin:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



Lanteri said:


> Yes, a discussion of a Heat player, therefore, it's off-topic.


Other basketball-related threads, such as this thread, have rightfully remained in the main Celtics forum.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



Lanteri said:


> Yes, a discussion of a Heat player, therefore, it's off-topic.


I agree here. Walker threads belong in the "off topic" section. Let's try to avoid possible confrontations.

Oh, and you misspelt that word.

- *Premier*


No, the word is spelled seppuku, it's only Americans that spell it seppaku. And this thread still belongs in the "off topic" section.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Also, Adrian Griffin is in the Finals. I love that guy. I don't think he ever should have left. How expensive could he have been? He has a high basketball IQ and will do whatever you need him to do. The Celtics need a guy like that.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



ehmunro said:


> No, the word is spelled seppuku, it's only Americans that spell it seppaku. And this thread still belongs in the "off topic" section.


I distinctly remember it being "sepuku" in your post. Yes, I know it is "seppuku."


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

*Re: 'Toine reaches the Finals!!!!*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> wait...why arent we discussing any celtics players??? o maybe its because the celts seasons will be over every april for the next 5 years


you are wayyyy too much of an antoine nuthugger. also, you dont give the cs any chance of winning in the future, so why are you a Cs fan? do they really look all that bad to you? yes were not competing for a 'ship but in due time, my friend, in due time. I like Blockhead Walker, but c'mon man, get over it.

And... Iverson>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Antoine.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i was a cs fan before danny blew the team up...and i am still a cs fan...but tell me truthfully do u see this team competing for anything in the next 5 years??? maybe a first round playoff exit...but thats it...everytime i say something on this board i get railed for it then i end up being right...i said the celtics wouldnt win more than 35 games, i was right...i said al wasnt ready for the bigtime, i was right...i said the heat would make it to the finals, i was right...and 5 years from now we'll look back at this thread and say damn #1AWF was right...unless danny does something soon to fix our very mediocre team...


sure i love the kids we have as much as the next person but they arent taking us anywhere worth going...we will be the clippers of the 90s with a bunch of picks and talented young players but no wins to show for it


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i was a cs fan before danny blew the team up...and i am still a cs fan...but tell me truthfully do u see this team competing for anything in the next 5 years??? maybe a first round playoff exit...but thats it...everytime i say something on this board i get railed for it then i end up being right...i said the celtics wouldnt win more than 35 games, i was right...i said al wasnt ready for the bigtime, i was right...i said the heat would make it to the finals, i was right...and 5 years from now we'll look back at this thread and say damn #1AWF was right...unless danny does something soon to fix our very mediocre team...


Yeah, you really went out on a limb for those predictions Nostradamus.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Yeah, you really went out on a limb for those predictions Nostradamus.




as i rememebr u said we'd win 40 or 45 games this year and al was supposed to be some kind of savior replacement for toine right??? yea...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> as i rememebr u said we'd win 40 or 45 games this year and al was supposed to be some kind of savior replacement for toine right??? yea...


I went out on a limb. 

It must feel so nice to pick what 99% of people agree on and then pat yourself on the back afterwards. 

Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ooo ok i wanna play the goin out on a limb game....



the celts are gonna go to the nba finals next year and win a greuling 7 game series against san antonio for their 17th banner and first in 20 yrs...hows that???


sorry i dont "go out on a limb"...i say whats gonna happen



EDIT: i believe it was 99% of the people that were jocked on big al and said he was gonna be some kind of superstar this year...i was the part of the 1%...get ur facts straight


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ooo ok i wanna play the goin out on a limb game....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Celts in 4 vs San Antonio. :rotf:


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

I jus don't get your logic AW. Do you seriously think if we had 'Toine we would be the ones heading to the finals? I mean we gave the guy 2 chances in Beantown, and he didn't deliver anything near a Championship (unless you consider losing 4-2 in the ECFs). Only one team can win a championship per year, so even though it sucks, we have to live with something called the REBUILDING PROCESS. If you think we are the old Clips I have to disagree. We, at least optimistically, have owners who have some desire to keep these guys around and win, Donald Sterling didn't care, so his teams always faltered. Am I against acquiring solid veterans to surround Pierce? Absolutely not, but at the same time I'm not going to give up all our young guys for to acquire players who we know already definitely won't win us a championship in Boston. The Cs current situation is obviously far from ideal, but I just feel that having a borderline all-star volume shooter wouldn't put us over the top now or ever. I'd prefer the possibility of developing these players, who you obviously have little faith in. I don't expect anyone on our team to become Larry Bird, as Pitino said "Larry Bird is not walking through that door". But at the same time, I don't see a veteran Larry Bird available, so we got to do the best we can. We can't just criticize and say "We have no chance at finals next year" or something like that, we just have to do the best we can to secure and develop the talent we can bring in.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

actually...i do consider makin it to the eastern conference finals and winning 2 games "close to a championship"...i mean damn how much closer can you get without actually being in the finals and winning...also...if we had toine we would have had at least a series maybe 2 of playoff basketball to enjoy...i know what ya'll are gonna say "we dont want that we want a championsip rebuild blahblahblah"...well...as i see it making it to the playoffs gives you a much better chance at winning the championsip than winning 33 games does...the c's werent supposed to make it to the ECF in 03 but with some luck they did...who is to say it couldnt happen again...also everyone thinks ooo when all these young guys develop we'll have such a grea team...NO...cuz if they all develop like we hope we arent going to be able to afford to keep them all...if any...so we'll be right back to the old clips...get great talent in the draft...keep them for a few yes...they become good and move on...get new great talent in the draft...maybe we can afford some of them after we unload pierce and wally and raef...but then whats the point we wasted the best years of our best player in a long time...to make a long story short yes i would have loved to have walker...with pierce walker and ricky or even pierce walker and wally we would have had a TRUE 45 win team...not a figment of our optimistic dreams...and we would ahve had soemthing to be excited about...instead we suffered through a 33 win season...maybe you guys are content with that...im not


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> I jus don't get your logic AW. Do you seriously think if we had 'Toine we would be the ones heading to the finals? I mean we gave the guy 2 chances in Beantown, and he didn't deliver anything near a Championship (unless you consider losing 4-2 in the ECFs). Only one team can win a championship per year, so even though it sucks, we have to live with something called the REBUILDING PROCESS. If you think we are the old Clips I have to disagree. We, at least optimistically, have owners who have some desire to keep these guys around and win, Donald Sterling didn't care, so his teams always faltered. Am I against acquiring solid veterans to surround Pierce? Absolutely not, but at the same time I'm not going to give up all our young guys for to acquire players who we know already definitely won't win us a championship in Boston. The Cs current situation is obviously far from ideal, but I just feel that having a borderline all-star volume shooter wouldn't put us over the top now or ever. I'd prefer the possibility of developing these players, who you obviously have little faith in. I don't expect anyone on our team to become Larry Bird, as Pitino said "Larry Bird is not walking through that door". But at the same time, I don't see a veteran Larry Bird available, so we got to do the best we can. We can't just criticize and say "We have no chance at finals next year" or something like that, we just have to do the best we can to secure and develop the talent we can bring in.





#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> actually...i do consider makin it to the eastern conference finals and winning 2 games "close to a championship"...i mean damn how much closer can you get without actually being in the finals and winning...also...if we had toine we would have had at least a series maybe 2 of playoff basketball to enjoy...i know what ya'll are gonna say "we dont want that we want a championsip rebuild blahblahblah"...well...as i see it making it to the playoffs gives you a much better chance at winning the championsip than winning 33 games does...the c's werent supposed to make it to the ECF in 03 but with some luck they did...who is to say it couldnt happen again...also everyone thinks ooo when all these young guys develop we'll have such a grea team...NO...cuz if they all develop like we hope we arent going to be able to afford to keep them all...if any...so we'll be right back to the old clips...get great talent in the draft...keep them for a few yes...they become good and move on...get new great talent in the draft...maybe we can afford some of them after we unload pierce and wally and raef...but then whats the point we wasted the best years of our best player in a long time...to make a long story short yes i would have loved to have walker...with pierce walker and ricky or even pierce walker and wally we would have had a TRUE 45 win team...not a figment of our optimistic dreams...and we would ahve had soemthing to be excited about...instead we suffered through a 33 win season...maybe you guys are content with that...im not



Wow...by far the worst two posts I've ever seen and read. English Comp 101 would do you both good. Damn.

(Carry on)


(I agree with AW, sorry mid-1st round picks don't get me _that_ excided, when the Clippers sucked at least they got good picks.)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hahaha f grammar aqua...dis aint no anglish klass...lmao...thanks for agreein wit me tho i would rep u but it wont let me


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Give me Shaq and D-Wade and J-Will and Gary and Riley etc...and I'll even take back Walker. This Heat team is a perfect fit for him. A young team like the Celtics where he'd be the #1 or #2 option and a "soft" coach is not good situation for a player like Antoine.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Give me Shaq and D-Wade and J-Will and Gary and Riley etc...and I'll even take back Walker. This Heat team is a perfect fit for him. A young team like the Celtics where he'd be the #1 or #2 option and a "soft" coach is not good situation for a player like Antoine.


Cause is giving Toine credit...now I've seen everything...just to make sure I wasn't dreaming I've taken a picture.

BTW, I wouldn't take Gary...lol


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Cause is giving Toine credit...now I've seen everything...just to make sure I wasn't dreaming I've taken a picture.
> 
> BTW, I wouldn't take Gary...lol



 well I am giving credit that this Heat team is about as perfect a situation for Walker as he could get. Being "The Man" is not good for Walker. Having a BIG time vet in Shaq and a superstar in D-Wade and a bad-*** coach with serious rep to keep Walker in check...he should be kissing Danny's *** for that.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

toine is going to average 15-10-10 for the series and win finals MVP...ahhhhhhhh cant wait for that :biggrin: 

then we can say we let 2 finals MVPs go


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Pffft. 

Try 8-5-3 and shooting 38% and 28% from distance.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Pffft.
> 
> Try 8-5-3 and shooting 38% and 28% from distance.


Toine will do whatever it takes to make his team win.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Toine will do whatever it takes to make his team win.


Must had thought he was on the Mavs again then huh?

-Petey


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

7-19 FGS, 3-*9* on threes, ZERO trips to the line...that sounds about right.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

The treys were a thing of beauty, but the turnovers made me cringe. 

He did have one beautiful basket in the paint, spin move and school the defense.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> The treys were a thing of beauty, but the turnovers made me cringe.
> 
> He did have one beautiful basket in the paint, spin move and school the defense.


I forgot about the TO's. 6 of them. Sweet.

And 3-9 on threes is only a thing of beauty if you are a Mavs fan.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

3-9 is _not_ that bad when it comes to 3s...its the equivalent of shooting 50% from 2...so if he was 4-9 would everyone say he was brilliant??


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> 3-9 is _not_ that bad when it comes to 3s...its the equivalent of shooting 50% from 2...so if he was 4-9 would everyone say he was brilliant??


It's not a "thing of beauty" either.

And it's not really the same as 50% on 2's but I see what you mean (AW Sunshiner! ). And even 4-9 on 2's in my book is not "brilliant". 

Bottom line: He was 7 for 19 overall. ZERO (how is that even possible for a PF) trips to the line and 6 TO's. That line is neither a thing of beauty or brilliant.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Bottom line: He was 7 for 19 overall. ZERO (how is that even possible for a PF) trips to the line and 6 TO's. That line is neither a thing of beauty or brilliant.



agreed...but its is a decent performance...my beef is if lets say shaq doesnt go to the line for an entire game(i know it wouldnt happen) noone is mad because he is such a bad ft shooter...toine is pretty bad himself(as a ft shooter) so i dont see how if he went to the line and went 2-6 how thats a good thing...everyone knows hes not gonna hit 4-5


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> agreed...but its is a decent performance...my beef is if lets say shaq doesnt go to the line for an entire game(i know it wouldnt happen) noone is mad because he is such a bad ft shooter...toine is pretty bad himself(as a ft shooter) so i dont see how if he went to the line and went 2-6 how thats a good thing...everyone knows hes not gonna hit 4-5


I hear you. However just because AW is a bad ft shooter does not make it good that he has amazingly little ability to get to the line. He shot 62% from the line this season and about 58% this postseason (damn that sucks) which is still better than 7-19.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine was clearly hacked on a few plays, but the reality of the NBA is that he is not a well-respected by the officials, which makes it much more difficult for him to draw fouls, especially when the foul was committed by a superstar in Dirk Nowitzki. He argues with the officials way too much.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

that is part of the reason. and he has no one to blame for that but himself.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> He argues with the officials way too much.



because...




Premier said:


> Antoine was *clearly hacked on a few plays*, but the reality of the NBA is that he is not a well-respected by the officials, which makes it much more difficult for him to draw fouls, especially when the foul was committed by a superstar in Dirk Nowitzki.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i would just like to announce that i may be the only person who voted for antoin in the nba.com poll about who will score the most points in game 2...hahaha livin on the edgeeeeee


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Better Game 2 for AW but still ZERO trips to the line in I think 40 minutes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine was the best player on the Heat last night and that's not saying much.

Ridiculous efficiency, however. 62.5% eFG% and TS%.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Antoine was the best player on the Heat last night and that's not saying much.
> 
> Ridiculous efficiency, however. 62.5% eFG% and TS%.


Yes, but he didn't get to the line.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Shaq needs to shake out of this torpor if the Heat have any hope of winning. He's let the Mavs take him out of the game completely, if Diop ever looked this good in Cleveland Jim Paxson would still have a job.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

One of his three-point attempts was at the end of the quarter with the Heat having less than four seconds to score. It was a 28+ foot-shot. Also, one of his made three-point shots was nullified due to a defensive three-second call (he made a layup on the same possession however).

With that in consideration, Antoine essentially shot 8-15 from the field; 5-7 from the perimeter for a total of 21 points (eFG% & TS% of 70%).


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> It's not a "thing of beauty" either.
> 
> And it's not really the same as 50% on 2's but I see what you mean (AW Sunshiner! ). And even 4-9 on 2's in my book is not "brilliant".
> 
> Bottom line: He was 7 for 19 overall. ZERO (how is that even possible for a PF) trips to the line and 6 TO's. That line is neither a thing of beauty or brilliant.


Funny, I just meant the ones he made..... That'll teach me not to come back every day. :biggrin: 

If the Heat don't do something drastic, we'll only be watching it for two more games anyway......


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Yipee. Antoine played a good game....and the Heat lost. Surprise.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Yes, but he didn't get to the line.


look it's not easy for me to give the guy credit. I have to throw the glaring negative in there to be fair. :biggrin:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

LX said:


> Yipee. Antoine played a good game....and the Heat lost. Surprise.




are u saying he had something to do with the loss???...or could it be shaqs 5 shots the entire game and 14% from the ft line??


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> are u saying he had something to do with the loss???...or could it be shaqs 5 shots the entire game and 14% from the ft line??


While he was the best player on the floor, he obviously hurt the Heat. Damn you ANTOINE!


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

I hope he gets hit by a bus.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Wade really needs to step up when Shaq gets shut down like that. If he doesn't, Dallas is going to walk away with this one.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

It didn't help that Haslem got hurt either. He was attacking the basket with some success.
Shaq and Wade can count on getting smothered. Some supporting players need to step up and mix it up so it's not so predictable. 
And that doesn't even address turnovers, lack of offensive rebounds, lousy foul shooting....

Note to Shaq: Would this be the time you "need" to make your foul shots????


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

antoine gets no calls from the refs....NONE


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> antoine gets no calls from the refs....NONE


He's had an unfavourable half tonight. He's missing much too much layups and wide-open three-point shots.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm happy for him that he can say he was in the finals but it's clear to me the Heat are overmatched against Dallas.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> I'm happy for him that he can say he was in the finals but it's clear to me the Heat are overmatched against Dallas.




what was that whiterhino????


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

Guess I shouldn't have given up on the game with 7 minutes left when it was Miami down 11.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

lempbizkit said:


> Guess I shouldn't have given up on the game with 7 minutes left when it was Miami down 11.




cmon celts fans should know not to give up on a team who is down in the 4th quarter *cough* toine and paul in the 03 ecf *cough*


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Heat should move Toine to the bench because they definitely need some scoring off the bench.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Game 3 for AW:

6-17 FG's, 0-5 on threes, 0-2 from the line...not brilliant .



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> antoine gets no calls from the refs....NONE


Two reasons. The first is that he's a whiny *****. Generally what comes around goes around. It's human nature. The second is that his little flick layup sort-of-shot is not exactly a power move that draws contact.



aquaitious said:


> The Heat should move Toine to the bench because they definitely need some scoring off the bench.


I agree on this. AW is playing too many minutes and getting too many touches. He was more effective coming off the bench.

Now...let it fly! :biggrin:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Game 3 for AW:
> 
> 6-17 FG's, 0-5 on threes, 0-2 from the line...not brilliant .




hey he shot 50%...................from 2...how many times have we been able to say that about him lol


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Game 3 for AW:
> 
> 6-17 FG's, 0-5 on threes, *0-2 from the line*...not brilliant .


Not brilliant? Whatcha talking 'bout. Antoine=God!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Not brilliant? Whatcha talking 'bout. Antoine=God!


Antoine de Saint-Exupery was one hell of a writer - no question.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Antoine Walker had only 2 trips to the line and blew it, LMAO. This was a funny, but depressing thing to read (Don't mention 03 playoffs AGAIN). I still hate that game, where the Celtics got any shot they wanted from the perimeter. (That was game 5 yes?)


----------

